# No need to run fifty miles offshore



## Airborne

31 lb snap


----------



## chad403

Sad that the open season is during spawn. Look at that belly.


----------



## Xiphius

What a fish...stop sign fo shure


----------



## jack2

chad403 said:


> Sad that the open season is during spawn. Look at that belly.


yep,
i notice that the sows that i caught were bout ready to lay eggs, too.
and they are soooooo endangered!

jack


----------



## Mike Moore

Wow!


----------



## cobe killer

studly ARS!!!


----------



## recess

Fatty!!!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

That's a stud for sure ! Wonder how old that fish was? Great job trophy for sure ,


----------



## Redtracker

Again. Why long arm a nice fish? Measure it and weigh on the bogas....


----------



## Joe Sixpack

It makes no sense that NOAA opens snapper during peak spawn. Yeah, its nice to be able to fish in summer but if they closed it during spawn and left it open the rest of the year, the problem would be solved.


----------



## MathGeek

Joe Sixpack said:


> It makes no sense that NOAA opens snapper during peak spawn. Yeah, its nice to be able to fish in summer but if they closed it during spawn and left it open the rest of the year, the problem would be solved.


There is no problem with the spawning biomass, so protecting the fish during the spawn would have minimal impact on future generations.


----------



## Kailua Boy

Congrats! Nice fish!!!!


----------



## Jason

Geeeeeezzzzzzzzum! Sweet haul!


----------



## bcahn

That's a big boy!


----------



## WhyMe

WT......
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Kim

See last post


----------



## sniperpeeps

Awesome snapper....bet that was a serious battle. 

Red snapper spawn multiple times a year according to a FWC biologist so any season during any time of the year will find fish holding roe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SnapperSlapper

Kim said:


> Nice fish tale! A respectable catch.


A "respectable catch"? Granted it is no 7# bonito, but a 31# snapper is a hell of a fish anywhere, anytime.


----------



## Seminole1

SnapperSlapper said:


> A "respectable catch"? Granted it is no 7# bonito, but a 31# snapper is a hell of a fish anywhere, anytime.


That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Kim

See last post


----------



## lastcast

Airborne very nice fish! You should've said 45#'s to give them something to bitch about!


----------



## SnapperSlapper

Kim said:


> The issue with the long arm pics is that the #12 Snapper becomes #20 and the #20 Snapper becomes #31. If you have to long arm a fish in a pic that usually means it not as big as the poster says it is. If you want an impressive #31 Snapper pic, don't long arm it and lay that big sow along side a tape measure. That being said the OP did indeed catch a big sow but probably no as big as he guestimated.


I'm pretty sure that Airborne has caught more big fish than you've made posts on this forum. And that is a LOT. Those guys have been crushing fish for years. Back when they had the Orange Beach snapper tournament they were at or near the top every year. If he says it weighed 31#, I will take his word over the forum monkey who wants to give his opinion about everything to everyone. 

If people want to take a picture holding the fish THEY caught out in front of them they can. It's their fish. If they want to take a picture of their fish while standing on their head and strumming a banjo, they can. It's their fish. It's really none of your damn business. This crusade you have about how people hold fish when they take pictures is juvenile and stupid. Instead of telling everyone how they should take pictures, rig lures, and whatever other crap you are always spouting off about; maybe you should actually go fishing and catch some fish. That would give you a whole lot more credibility.


----------



## Kim

See last post


----------



## SnapperSlapper

No, I won't block your posts. They are too entertaining. 

But when you start telling someone like Airborne how they should be doing things, you can expect to get called on it. They've probably forgotten more about fishing than you, or I, will every know. But obviously that didn't stop you from telling them how to 1) take a fishing picture, and 2) tell them how big their fish is. That is funny.

But you are really good at telling people what they should be doing. Reading about something in a magazine article doesn't suddenly make someone an expert on it. You can read an article on how to have the perfect golf swing. But reading that article doesn't give you that swing. You actually have to go practice, practice, practice. Same with fishing.


----------



## Kim

See last post


----------



## SnapperSlapper

10/4, good luck out there.


----------



## Kim

Tight lines to you as well and I look forward to some more posts by the OP, it's always nice to see quality fish go into the box.


----------



## weedline

Kim said:


> The issue with the long arm pics is that the #12 Snapper becomes #20 and the #20 Snapper becomes #31. If you have to long arm a fish in a pic that usually means it not as big as the poster says it is. If you want an impressive #31 Snapper pic, don't long arm it and lay that big sow along side a tape measure. That being said the OP did indeed catch a big sow but probably no as big as he guestimated.


dont know how tall the guy in the picture is if he is at least 5ft 5 that fish is 25 to 35 lbs so i believe 31 is about right. i would put that a little above a respectable fish, looks bigger than any i have seen all year. not everyone has money to waste on a baga grip to prove to u their fish is legit get back to rigging lures and and telling weekend warriors they need $20,000 in tackle to go to the rigs and catch a tuna


----------



## 16BAMA

Snapper said it perfect - keep the negative thoughts to yourself. I bet he's still rubbing bellies with that one even if he's holding it out.....
I've never landed one within 10lbs of that one - Great Fish!


----------



## spinfactor

So how far out did you catch that fish?


----------



## Scruggspc

I don't see a long arm??? I see struggling arms!!! Nice fish!


----------



## recess

Team Airborne has always put up monster fish over the years . I have never understood the negative comments . It's like you have been told all your life " If you have nothing nice to say don't say nothing at all " !!!!!


----------



## murfpcola

Yeah those Airborne guys never win any tournaments! Very nice fish.


----------



## Kim

See last post


----------



## Downtime2

WTF It's a damn good fish. Enough of the "I know better than you about pics" crap. You acting like a child...


----------



## Airborne

Fish was caught seven miles off the beach on a chicken coop, see condos in background of photo


----------



## Kim

I was sitting having breakfast and I heard a little voice whispering to me and that little voice asked me if I was wrong to stir up some dissention for what ever reason. So In order to answer that little voice have I apologize to Airborn for what I posted, his fish, his pic, his weight estimate and that's really his business not mine. To any post that I responded to and caused offense I apologize for that as well. Finally I apologize to those that read this thread and shook their heads in dismay. Tight line to all, may they all be big ones, enjoy your Sunday and God bless you all.


----------



## REDFISH KING

Very nice Fish


----------



## spinfactor

Airborne said:


> Fish was caught seven miles off the beach on a chicken coop, see condos in background of photo


Very nice, thanks


----------



## Chapman5011

Redtracker said:


> Again. Why long arm a nice fish? Measure it and weigh on the bogas....


We've all done it before.

Makes for a bigger and better picture. 

Dam that's a big fish


----------



## almo100

There is no way you thought you had a snapper on the line. That sucka had to be pulling hard.


----------



## Chapman5011

Kim said:


> See last post


Some of us are only lucky to catch a nice fish here and there.
When I come home from my expensive weekend fishing, my wife and friends want to know what we caught. So a couple of pictures , as you would call " long armed " is not required by a edited post multiple times continuing to point out my last post. 
Kim You may have never done it in your 61 years of life as a fisherman and photo recon, being so lucky to make multiple runs to the rigs each month. But most fisherman have long armed a fish in a picture. 
This specific monster snapper airborne caught did not need the comment. He was having to hold the fish up to make sure the whole fish fit into the picture. 

Kim, If you would like, I can edit my last edit of an edit to make things correct. 
.
.
.


----------



## almo100

Oh and one last thing. Since you say there is no need to run off to 50 miles, share those numbers.


----------



## sandman

FYI ... NOAA didn't open the season in July.
The states of Florida & Alabama did.


----------



## Airborne

Thought it was another shark


----------

